# 2006 Colnago C50 Crono aluminium info



## vigilante76 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm wondering if anybody ever saw one of those C50 Crono with an aluminium front triangle (Not 100% positive on that), HP chainstays and no aero seatpost?
Were those made for polish team Intel Action as one offs?


----------



## vigilante76 (Mar 2, 2007)

Answering my own question here... but looks like Colnago produced some Oval Krono HP frames in 2006 in only some parts of the world.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I own an Oval Krono HP TT bike. I can post a pic if you'd like.


----------



## vigilante76 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yea sure, I'd like to see the build an all! How do you like it?

I'm planning to put some drops on mine Vs. TT bars


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

*Here's the pic*

The picture isn't the best because the lighting on the garage side of the house is pretty bad in the afternoon. However, this will have to do until maybe this weekend.


----------



## vigilante76 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice, is that a Street fork? How do you like the frame? Think it would be too insane of a drop if I used drops Vs. TT bars?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you look at that bike, the stem is about as high on the steerer tube as I can possibly get it, and it still isn't all that comforable for me. I bought the frame a little smaller than my other frames for a shorter TT, but I am having some trouble dialing in the bars so that my pelvis isn't rotated too far forward on the bike. I only rode 4 time trials and had it out on the rode 4 other times, so I just haven't had the time to tweak it.

If you get the frame in a size that will work for drop bars, I think you will be just fine. If I had bought it in a 54 instead of a 51, I think it would be just fine for some drop bars.

My question to you is, why buy this frame to put drop bars on it when you can buy a Dream HP instead. They are about the same price, and the Dream is made for drop bars.


----------



## vigilante76 (Mar 2, 2007)

I already have one.  
Just wanted something more compact (ie. short and stiff) and keep it versatile. I'll get a set of clip ons for it. And the geometry is spot on for me... 59cm for a 57cm TT.


----------

